# Hi Everybody



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi to all,

I am new to these forum. (just discovered) but unfortunately not new for Egypt  (For five years). Living in Alex. As i see a lot of things and very valuable stuff and informations were collected for the Expats. Thanks for everyone for their efforts.

Anyway hi to again.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

seawind77 said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I am new to these forum. (just discovered) but unfortunately not new for Egypt  (For five years). Living in Alex. As i see a lot of things and very valuable stuff and informations were collected for the Expats. Thanks for everyone for their efforts.
> 
> Anyway hi to again.




Hi and welcome to the forum

We are always happy to have new poster and their knowledge of how things are in Egypt.

Maiden.


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome Maiden. I will glad to share my knowledge and experiences about Egypt, life and egyptians as much as i enjoy the see yours.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

seawind77 said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I am new to these forum. (just discovered) but unfortunately not new for Egypt  (For five years). Living in Alex. As i see a lot of things and very valuable stuff and informations were collected for the Expats. Thanks for everyone for their efforts.
> 
> Anyway hi to again.


Hello and welcome, great to have someone here from Alex, I have fond memories of my years there, and hope to re visit sometime soon.
Helen


----------

